# Go for RTX 3070 or (still) wait? :(



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi Folks, 

I would like to bother you guys regarding the confusion I am having these days. 
At the start of this year, I did a major upgrade and got following components: Ryzen 5 5600x, 16GB DDR4 4400MHz RAM and Antec HCG Gold 750w. However, I did not change my graphics card (GTX 1060 6GB) due to no availability and very high prices. I thought that I will grab one, once the situation is improved. 

Its been almost a year now, and the situation still doesn't look good. The availability of cards is there, but prices are still 2x (even more). 

*1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? *(Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Ans: Gaming, including AAA titles like Halo Infinite, Forza 5, Assassins Creeds, Far Cry 6, Microsoft Flight Simulator etc.

*2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
Ans: Antec HCG Gold Edition 750w

*3. What is your Max budget ?*
Ans: Can go upto 90k.

*4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?*
Ans: 1080p. Wish to play games at higher fps as I have 144Hz display. I may switch to 1440p in future. Hence, looking for RTX 3070 at-least. 

*5. What are your current computer specifications ?*
Ans: Ryzen 5 5600x, 16GB DDR4 4400MHz RAM, MSI B550 Gaming Edge Wifi motherboard, Lian Li Aircool Mesh 2 cabinet, Antec HCG Gold 750w PSU.

I was satisfied with the performance of my GTX 1060, but it has started bottlenecking a lot, especially with latest titles. 
My confusion is, should I wait more? Does it look the situation would improve for graphics cards prices soon? I can wait if it would really worth it,

Currently, my eyes are on this model:

*mdcomputers.in/gigabyte-geforce-rt...r6-gv-n3070gaming-oc-8gd.html?search=rtx 3070


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 24, 2021)

Did you not register for RPTech's queue?

If you want something now, you have to pay inflated prices. Don't buy from md, primeabgb & vedant. Check with local sellers for a better deal or contact sellers here, like Yash Patel, Akshay, etc & check prices:
Facebook मध्‍ये लॉग इन करा

RTX 3070 LHR is selling for like 80k.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 25, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Did you not register for RPTech's queue?
> 
> If you want something now, you have to pay inflated prices. Don't buy from md, primeabgb & vedant. Check with local sellers for a better deal or contact sellers here, like Yash Patel, Akshay, etc & check prices:
> Facebook मध्‍ये लॉग इन करा
> ...



I did, in April if I remember correctly. Not sure if I would get lucky over there 
Thank you for sharing this facebook link though. Seems promising. I'll check it out


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 25, 2021)

3070 queue is huge. It will take at least 6 more months I think. This is last update on Indian gaming subreddit.
Situation will be same for next entire year *I am guessing*. The prices are not coming down because FE cards are still not available in quantity like it should be, probably because of chip shortage and all the other reasons you already know, so these AIB partners are selling the card for maximum profit. Check the original price of the card you want to buy and make a informed decision if you want to pay more and if its worth it. Personal suggestion, if you really need the card and have the money in hand, just buy it.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 25, 2021)

@TheSloth I just checked, I queued for RTX 3080 back in April 2021 instead of 3070. If we go by original pricing, my budget allows it but alas!

I have the money but I really don't want to waste it. Suppose I buy now and if prices come down by mid 2022, god knows I'll get furious! but if it doesn't, I'll be satisfied.
Sadly, its a big IF as we can't predict the market trend at all.

EDIT: Just checked the post you shared. Should've queued for 3080Ti or 3070Ti! 
EDIT 2: 3080Ti original MSRP is out of my budget. NVM lol.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 25, 2021)

I really doubt the prices will be down by mid of 2022. I think it will go to the end of 2022. Let's see how this goes. Indeed a BIG IF.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 25, 2021)

Randy_Marsh said:


> @TheSloth I just checked, I queued for RTX 3080 back in April 2021 instead of 3070. If we go by original pricing, my budget allows it but alas!
> 
> I have the money but I really don't want to waste it. Suppose I buy now and if prices come down by mid 2022, god knows I'll get furious! but if it doesn't, I'll be satisfied.
> Sadly, its a big IF as we can't predict the market trend at all.
> ...


If you can wait for 3 months or so, register for 3070Ti FE. 

Else 3070 at 80k is what you can get.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 25, 2021)

You could wait till jan end. Ces will be done and all nvidia launches will also wrap up.
You will also learn more about when Intel Arc alchemist arrive.
Actual releases should be around march -april!


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 28, 2021)

Thank you guys. 
So I have decided to wait, and queued for 3070Ti on RPTech as well. 
I hope something something good should turn up in the next 3-6 months. A chance on RpTech or fall in prices.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 7, 2022)

alanwake82 said:


> At this stage I thinks go with any if you have the options the availability is very bad these days. So if you have the chance to gain this GPU at nearest MSRP. Go with it


GPUs are not anywhere near MSRP. If that had been the case, RTX 3060 will be under 35k, 3060Ti at 40k, 3070 at 50k & 3080 at 70k. Prices were almost double that, now 3060 is like under 55k.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 9, 2022)

One quick question..what should be apt selling price of 3 years old GTX 1060 6GB? This is the model that I have:

*rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-graphics-cards/strix-gtx-1060-6gb-directcu-ii/
If I get a 3070 for 80k and able to sell my 1060 for like..15k.. I guess it would still be a nice deal. Or am I dreaming?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 9, 2022)

Randy_Marsh said:


> One quick question..what should be apt selling price of 3 years old GTX 1060 6GB? This is the model that I have:
> 
> *rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-graphics-cards/strix-gtx-1060-6gb-directcu-ii/
> If I get a 3070 for 80k and able to sell my 1060 for like..15k.. I guess it would still be a nice deal. Or am I dreaming?


In Nov, you might have been able to sell it for 15k, now maybe or maybe not as GPU prices are falling, that's why 3070 is at 80k. IF BTC goes on falling, GPU prices might come back to late 2020 level.

See if you can get a seller for 15k, if not even 10k is great considering used 1060 6GB used to be 7k or so in 2020 as new GTX 1650S was 14-15k.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 11, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> In Nov, you might have been able to sell it for 15k, now maybe or maybe not as GPU prices are falling, that's why 3070 is at 80k. IF BTC goes on falling, GPU prices might come back to late 2020 level.
> 
> See if you can get a seller for 15k, if not even 10k is great considering used 1060 6GB used to be 7k or so in 2020 as new GTX 1650S was 14-15k.



Sorry, I have been oblivious to graphics card prices until past 4-6 months. Could you tell what was the approx. price of 3070 in late 2020?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 11, 2022)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Sorry, I have been oblivious to graphics card prices until past 4-6 months. Could you tell what was the approx. price of 3070 in late 2020?


50-60k, now ~80k, was 100k few months back.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you omega44. 
So, after a lot of thinking.. I went ahead and bought Inno3D RTX 3070 ichillx4 for 75k. I was able to get more discount on the said price.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2022)

IMO when waiting for prices to come down, also think about how long you are willing to wait. Because chances are that you could be waiting for so long that the product you have been waiting for will become obsolete by the time you can afford it or it becomes available.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 20, 2022)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Thank you omega44.
> So, after a lot of thinking.. I went ahead and bought Inno3D RTX 3070 ichillx4 for 75k. I was able to get more discount on the said price.


Good price for the current scenario. Seller?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 20, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Good price for the current scenario. Seller?



Cost 2 Cost, Nehru Place, Delhi. Their current price of this card is 79k including GST. One of my friends, who has some inside contact with c2c, was buying couple of new systems from them and was able to squeeze in this card for me at 4k discount. 
One more good thing is, I am getting offers for 15k easily for my GTX 1060 on olx.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 20, 2022)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Cost 2 Cost, Nehru Place, Delhi. Their current price of this card is 79k including GST. One of my friends, who has some inside contact with c2c, was buying couple of new systems from them and was able to squeeze in this card for me at 4k discount.
> One more good thing is, I am getting offers for 15k easily for my GTX 1060 on olx.


Beware of scammers on OLX. Try techenclave forum as well, prefer face to face meeting.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes, I have sold a lot of stuff on olx in past so its all good. To be honest, I did not know how desperate people are these days in Delhi-NCR region! There are some folks who are willing to pay upto 16k.
Anyways, here is a snap of my new card:




This is new card vs my old card:



Thank you!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2022)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Yes, I have sold a lot of stuff on olx in past so its all good. To be honest, I did not know how desperate people are these days in Delhi-NCR region! There are some folks who are willing to pay upto 16k.
> Anyways, here is a snap of my new card:
> 
> View attachment 21249
> ...


Enjoy, hopefully I can get a good GPU deal soon. Let's see


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 21, 2022)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Yes, I have sold a lot of stuff on olx in past so its all good. To be honest, I did not know how desperate people are these days in Delhi-NCR region! There are some folks who are willing to pay upto 16k.
> Anyways, here is a snap of my new card:
> 
> View attachment 21249
> ...



Noice, But I thought you would use Mickey's contacts in china to get the card delivered directly to tegridy farms..... Afterall you are Marsh!


----------

